# Ether RTA. Looks good.



## Hazard (29/7/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH (29/7/20)

It surely does. Do want.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Roodt (29/7/20)

This looks really good, just a pity that the extension glass is a separate purchase.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## CJB85 (29/7/20)

Looks awesome, fortunately this is bound to be way out of my price range.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (31/7/20)

I take it we will end up paying around the 1.5k mark for it...mmm not sure if it is worth that though..Rather save up for a Tripod RTA..pricey AF but so worth it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (31/7/20)

The Black version is already sold out on the Suicide Mods site...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

